# 2016 Trek Madone Official Release



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

New Trek Madone 9 Series gets radically aero for 2016 - BikeRadar


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

Definitely would have to wait for Project One, not a fan of any of the paint jobs.

600 series OCLV for non-H1 fit.

Expensive up here for Canada. $7800 CAD for Ultegra mechnical.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

It's not cheap, that's for sure. Seems these brands seem to think their new bikes are worth more than cars.


----------



## Corey213 (Jan 11, 2013)

I love it but no way can I afford one


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Way too expensive IMO. The pricing actually seems pretty ridiculous when you think about how much cheaper a Fuji Transonic, Giant Propel, new Giant TCR, Cannondale Supersix Evo or Cannondale Caad12 are. The new Foil will probably be chaper as well since they have the Foil 30 version w 105. At some point, a great bike is a great bike.... I still think they will release a 5 Series model eventually though.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Even with the pricing, it's by far the best looking aero bike out there to me.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> Even with the pricing, it's by far the best looking aero bike out there to me.


I agree. I'm not a Trek fan, I'll put that right out there. I've never liked the brand and I still don't like the brand. But I think they pretty much hit a home run here. Not only the best looking, but the easiest to work on as well. They've hit pretty much all of the ques on this one and I have to applaud their work.

I think their newest helmets are a real step up too. They're pulling it together. The Di2 compartment on the Madone and the spring-loaded head tube things are really neat. The full integration is done far superior to Specialized in my opinion and those brakes actually look really strong and dependable. And overall it's nice looking to me. Nothing jenky looking like the cockpit on the Venge.


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

Rashadabd said:


> Way too expensive IMO. The pricing actually seems pretty ridiculous when you think about how much cheaper a Fuji Transonic, Giant Propel, new Giant TCR, Cannondale Supersix Evo or Cannondale Caad12 are. The new Foil will probably be chaper as well since they have the Foil 30 version w 105. At some point, a great bike is a great bike.... I still think they will release a 5 Series model eventually though.


If you have good relationship with a Trek dealer they *might* discount the bike. When I bought my Madone the shop knocked off $500 and then Trek knocked off another $500 for using Project One. I doubt a dealer would discount this early but maybe in a year? Who knows....

Also my Cervelo dealer discounted my bike 8% off the price.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

MMsRepBike said:


> I agree. I'm not a Trek fan, I'll put that right out there. I've never liked the brand and I still don't like the brand. But I think they pretty much hit a home run here. Not only the best looking, but the easiest to work on as well. They've hit pretty much all of the ques on this one and I have to applaud their work.


I agree 100%....


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Rashadabd said:


> Way too expensive IMO. The pricing actually seems pretty ridiculous when you think about how much cheaper a Fuji Transonic, Giant Propel, new Giant TCR, Cannondale Supersix Evo or Cannondale Caad12 are. The new Foil will probably be chaper as well since they have the Foil 30 version w 105.


The Scott and Fuji are good looking bikes and probably have sound aero stories but they are decidedly "last-gen" designs with conventional, exposed cable routing and thus should cost less.

As for the others, Trek offers full assortments of bikes that compare favorably to them. The only credible competitor to this is the new Venge, which is also very expensive and proprietary.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

davidka said:


> The Scott and Fuji are good looking bikes and probably have sound aero stories but they are decidedly "last-gen" designs with conventional, exposed cable routing and thus should cost less.
> 
> As for the others, Trek offers full assortments of bikes that compare favorably to them. The only credible competitor to this is the new Venge, which is also very expensive and proprietary.


I definitely don't consider the new Foil lto be last generation. It just came out a couple of days ago man and is competitive with the new Venge and Madone. I also think the Propel still compares favorably, as does the Transonic if you simply add an aero handlebars set. Many of those now allow you to run the cabling internal through them.


----------



## makeitso (Sep 20, 2008)

It's interesting how Scott says that having the cables exposed isn't hurting aero yet Trek says that they saved 40+g of drag by completely internal routing. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDtvQOGAB2s

The price on the new Madone is high partially due to it's only the 9-series being produced with the new design. So pretty much purely highest level carbon, made in USA, single piece fully internal bar/stem, dual seat post design, new Isospeed, yada yada. It's not THAT much more expensive than other brand's offerings that are made overseas using less innovation. Yeah $6k is steep for an Ultegra bike but price of first adopter. Venge isn't any cheaper though with an $8k entry level but has mechanical dura ace and aero wheels but produced overseas.


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

makeitso said:


> It's interesting how Scott says that having the cables exposed isn't hurting aero yet Trek says that they saved 40+g of drag by completely internal routing.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDtvQOGAB2s
> 
> The price on the new Madone is high partially due to it's only the 9-series being produced with the new design. So pretty much purely highest level carbon, made in USA, single piece fully internal bar/stem, dual seat post design, new Isospeed, yada yada. It's not THAT much more expensive than other brand's offerings that are made overseas using less innovation. Yeah $6k is steep for an Ultegra bike but price of first adopter. Venge isn't any cheaper though with an $8k entry level but has mechanical dura ace and aero wheels but produced overseas.


Note that only the H1 is made in the USA using 700 OCLV. The H2 is using 600 OCLV and is *now* made in Asia. (stated in Cyclingnews.com)


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

Hmm...... I wonder where they got the idea to decouple the seat tube from the rear stays....

Liscio II | Volagi Cycles

Those head tube ailerons. :thumbsup:


----------



## makeitso (Sep 20, 2008)

kookieCANADA said:


> Note that only the H1 is made in the USA using 700 OCLV. The H2 is using 600 OCLV and is *now* made in Asia. (stated in Cyclingnews.com)


I know the H1 fit was the 700 OCLV but I didn't realize that the H2 600 OCLV was made in Asia. Seems now there's "Race Shop Limited" H1 fits and the 9-series 600 is Asia made which is disappointing. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

More on the bike and how it was made:

Leading Edge Chapter 8: Trek, Making Madone


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

makeitso said:


> I know the H1 fit was the 700 OCLV but I didn't realize that the H2 600 OCLV was made in Asia. Seems now there's "Race Shop Limited" H1 fits and the 9-series T600 is Asia made which is disappointing. Thanks for the correction.


Trek 600 series is not Toray T600... atleast I've never seen that claim by Trek and likewise 700 series is not Toray T700.


----------



## makeitso (Sep 20, 2008)

spdntrxi said:


> Trek 600 series is not Toray T600... atleast I've never seen that claim by Trek and likewise 700 series is not Toray T700.


Sorry that was a mistype on my part, meant just to type 600. I've never seen that claim either, but in reality those are just Toray specifications not industry standards, I have no idea from whom Trek sources their prepreg carbon mats from.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Brakes look to be a copy of the Shimano Para Pull design. 

They've got to be better than the ones on the Venge.


----------



## makeitso (Sep 20, 2008)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Brakes look to be a copy of the Shimano Para Pull design.
> 
> They've got to be better than the ones on the Venge.


Supposedly the Venge brakes are hydraulic made in house by Specialized.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

makeitso said:


> Supposedly the Venge brakes are hydraulic made in house by Specialized.


they are not hydraulic...


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

makeitso said:


> Supposedly the Venge brakes are hydraulic made in house by Specialized.


And Specialized doesn't make anything in house. Everything comes over on a boat.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

harryman said:


> Hmm...... I wonder where they got the idea to decouple the seat tube from the rear stays....
> 
> Liscio II | Volagi Cycles
> 
> Those head tube ailerons. :thumbsup:


The Trek design's seat tube isn't decoupled from the stays, it's decoupled from the stays and the top tube.

Volagi's design only lengthens the seat stays. Nothing is "decoupled".


----------



## Dry Side (Oct 6, 2012)

Interesting that Cancellara (who is in Yellow) is not on the new aero Madone, but instead is sticking with the Domane..

*Fabian Cancellara's Tour de France Trek Domane*


----------



## Stoneman (Mar 1, 2009)

Cancellara likes to stick to what he knows, like mechanical Dura Ace instead of Di2. I also suspect if he couldn't get every fit coordinate down to the millimeter from his Domane over to the new Madone he's going stick with the Domane. Maybe Trek hasn't had time to make a custom handlebar/stem that matches the coordinates he uses.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Ryder Hesjedal's Trek Madone 9 Series - Gallery | Cyclingnews.com




































































































> SpecificationsFrameset: 58cm Trek Madone 9 RSL H1 Iso Speed 700 OCLV Viper Red
> Wheels: Bontrager Aeolus 5.0 D3
> Tires: Veloflex 25 Tubular
> Handlebar: Madone XXX Integrated Bar/Stem, KVF profile, 40 x 140 -17 Anatomic (Team Issue) Bontager Blender Mount for SRM- PC8 Head Unit
> ...


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks so sick... Fast standing still.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

yup.. that Madone is sik.. I want one, but my bro discount hookup are not that good with Trek... probably non-existent with a 9


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

It's weird looking.

I like it.

Looks very functional.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> It's weird looking.
> 
> I like it.
> 
> Looks very functional.


I have seen two in person and it's even better looking up close. One of the Trek reps left his personal Project 1 custom at the Trek shop closest to my house and that thing is ridiculous. Can one of you lend me $5000??? 

The P1 frameset comes with the stem/handlebar combo, the integrated brakes, etc. and you have like 6 color choices for $4999.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Pretty impressive.


----------

